

Substance called 'Soylent' intended to replace food - johncoogan
http://video.foxnews.com/v/2585496430001/substance-called-soylent-intended-to-replace-food/?playlist_id=930909749001

======
kbenson
WAT? Is someone trolling Fox news, or does that guy just have a crazy sense of
humor?

